# A week in the Life a Boxer



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

A Week in the life of a Boxer

You'll have to excuse the lack of Mylo, he's lame at the moment so he's on house rest with 10min onlead walks for a week and back to the vets Monday ..

So a week of fun with Zab.

*Monday*:
Our day started at 5:30am with a walk around the fields behind my house, Mylo joined us but when we reached the last field to play with the ball he was put in a down stay and sadly had to watch. 
Sadly no pictures of this walk, I was half asleep.
We got back at 6am and i started getting ready for work 
7am breakfast for both boys and I left for work.
8am OH leaves for work and leave Zab with his frozen Kong.

11:30am I came home on my lunch break to take Zab out for another walk :
















I leave Zab with a small lunch just so he can have his spoonful of coconut oil for his skin and also has a cardboard box to destroy.

2:30pm I leave work and home 5mins later, both dogs go out for a wee then I drive Zab down to the local lake. It's a really busy walk so it's perfect for training Zab, he was offlead all the way round and was perfect when it came to other dogs. 
We met a Wolfhound x Deerhound, SS, JTR, bedlington terrier, x2 labs and a samoyed 
































Yes that's his whole head under the water ... He's an odd one 








We walked for about an hour then at the end I did 15mins of training with him before driving home.

Once I got home I then cleaned my car , of course Zab helped me and saved me from the evil yellow snake 









Mylo went out again for a short walk bless him
And then back home for tea at 6pm , tonight they had sardines with their meal.

And now both fast asleep after a busy day


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tuesday*:

Our day started at 7am with a walk to the farmers fields down the road, Mylo is alot better today so he came with us but still onlead. Zab played with Kong tennis ball after 30mins we heading back to the car and home.

I left for work at 9am, leaving the dogs with their breakfast. Zab had his in his treat ball alot with random treats hidden around the room.
Mylo had a small breakfast and a frozen yogurt (kong)

I came back home for 1pm and took Zab out on his own for 20mins to the field behind the house again took his ball along too.
I left the house at 1:45pm - Zab again had a small lunch with his coconut oil.

I was then home at 4:30pm and took the dogs straight out and drove to the canal.
Mylo joined us onlead again but we took a 30min break to let him rest abit whilst i did some training with Zab and playing with his ball. We've been working on some things my agility trainer showed me and things seem to be coming along. 
Then I took a few pictures to give this post some worth reading 










































































Only out for an hour as me and Zab are going on a group walk tomorrow so I know he'll get plenty of exercise then.
Plus I'm now off for 5days !

Mylo is now fast asleep and Zab well ...
Zabs now entertaining himself ...


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Wednesday*

No work today 
I was up at 7am to let the boys out for a wee then Zab had his breakfast whilst I gave Mylo a 10min walk behind the house.
Both dogs settled and went back to sleep whilst I got ready. 
Me and Zab left at half 8 to meet up with my grandma, I left Mylo with his breakfast in Zabs treat ball.

We arrived at Whitegate for 9.15am but had to wait for abit, Zab wasn't best pleased with having to wait:









We set off on our walk at 9:30, I did bring my camera with me but we had really bad fog so no sunshine so I left it in the car as it would of been pointless taking it so had to take pics on my phone .. Plus it was freezing ! 
We met a few dogs and a gorgeous 14week old staffie pup :001_wub: but was a pretty quiet walk.

Zab had his friend Millie the lab x poodle with him, so he was charging around with her. And also my grandmas other two dogs Kennie 15yr old mix breed and Ruby 14yr old Collie X.

















































We stopped at the cafe for a brew and toasted teacake 









We walked for about 2.5hours then headed home,
Zabs had his lunch and coconut oil and is now ...









After a good snooze I took both boys for a potter around the field behind us just so Mylo could stretch his legs then we came back and did some training in the garden with Zab.
Just some picture of Zab in the garden with my camera not phone 

















































Tonight theyve had some boiled chicken with their tea.
Now both fast asleep and hopefully will be for the rest of the night.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thursday*:

Day started at 7am and again it was VERY foggy outside so I decided to give the dogs a quick walk around the farmers fields and then see if the fog would die down later on for a longer walk elsewhere.

We got back in at 7:45 and put the dogs back to bed for an hour then they had breakfast.
Both went back to sleep, by 11am I was sick of waiting for the fog to go so me and Zab drove to Colemere Country park and around the lake and along the Shropshire canal. Still very foggy and cold which meant we didn't see another person ! So we had the whole place to ourselves.
I did take my camera with me, but stupid me forgot my memory card so had to take pics on my phone again sadly.

Big tree down from the storms last month !
















I'm having to carry a tennis ball with me at the moment as Zab is becoming obsessed with sticks so we exchanged and play with the ball:








































Shake:









































Then naughty mummy threw the ball in the air and it landed on his head ... Oops:








We had a nice 2hour walk 

In the afternoon I had to give Mylo a medicated both for his skin so thought I might as well bath Zab too.
I had two very unhappy looking dogs ....
















Zabs a Dalmatian really 









Both happier once they was out and back downstairs, I dried off Zab first this took 5mins and then Mylo which took 20mins.
Then it was tea time and nap time.

7pm Me and Zab arrived at our Agility class. So proud of Zab today he was amazing with many clear rounds which is a first for us. We did the A frame for the first time today and he just ran up it like it was nothing ! Can't wait for next week lesson.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Friday*:

Up at 7am and both dogs went out for a wee/poo and then came in for their breakfast.
At 7:50am I got a phone call off my mum to say I had just become an Auntie !

8:30am I left home with Zab and drove to Chester to meet my grandma got a lift with her and we drove to Thurstaston beach at the Wirral.
Again a very foggy and cold day but it did clear up alot quicker today and the last hour was lovely. 
Zab has been to the beach before but he was very young then and didnt seem to notice lol but today he was having zoomies all over the place !

















Head dunking again ..
















After an hour on the beach we walked back up to the cafe for a brew and saw this gorgeous little dog, their not my sort of breed but he was lovely and so friendly. I took Zab over to say hello and he was licking Zab and well Zab was just flirting with it ?!
' I spy a wee little dog '









After the cafe we went back on the beach as the sun came out 

































































After an hour of clowning around we heading back to the car and back to Chester. 
I then left Zab at my grandmas to go and visit my sister and her new baby girl 

I finally got home with Zab for half 5 , OH had already taken Mylo out for a walk so all I had to do was feed them.
Both now settled in theirs bed and fast asleep. 
I'm tired myself today so ready for an early night.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Saturday*

Today is Dog training day for Me and Zab , we was up at 7am and whilst Zab had his breakfast I quickly took Mylo to the field behind the house.
Then I left at 8:40 with Zab and drove down to the canal which is on the way to dog training to give him a quick run and we bumped into his friend who we've not seen for months ...

Another White Boxer 

























We said our goodbyes and walked for another 5/10mins then headed back to the car and drove to dog training. I arrived earlier than normal as my Auntie was in the puppy class with her new Labrador puppy. Zab said hello to him nicely ... Until he boxed him ! 
Our class started at 10am and finished at 11:15 , the trainer then asked me to stay behind for abit and try out the advanced class for 30mins.
After that class I was told to come to 11:15 for the advanced classes from now on 
My clever boy ! Very proud.

Now home and Mylo has been swimming with the OH, his mate and his mates choc Labrador bitch.
Both now fast asleep :

















Now going to have quiet afternoon and no more walks unless they ask, which I don't think they will both snoring away.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

*Sunday*:

I got up at 8am today  that's a lie in !
Let both the boys out and gave them their breakfast. 
My plan was to go and walk Zab quickly along the canal and go dog training again, so I left at 10am and walked Zab for 30mins but as I was heading back I decided not to go dog training for two reasons, it was a nice day and Zab would enjoy a paddle more than training and on a Sunday we run the risk of running into this other Boxer at training which doesn't like Zab and the owner does nothing about it.

So I headed home and collect Mylo and we drove down to the farmers fields which we always have to ourselves 
We was out for over an hour just playing/swimming (Mylo):

[youtube_browser]eaM-fxEtb78[/youtube_browser] 









































































They've spent the rest of the afternoon sunbathing in the garden and now leaving to see 'grandma & step grandad' for tea,
We'll be home around 9pm ish and then they'll settle for the night.

Thank you for reading all about Zabs week, sadly back at work tomorrow but will start Mylo week tomorrow now he's better.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Love the fact he sticks his whole head under the water...!

Hope Mylo is better soon...!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol::lol:

Did he get what he almost drowned for?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

rona said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Did he get what he almost drowned for?


No , I have no idea what he was after.
He's always dunking his head under


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> No , I have no idea what he was after.
> He's always dunking his head under


I walk a little Cocker Spaniel that does the same, she worries me sometimes, she's under for ages. Mind, she normally comes up with something


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Mylo looked dinky on the log...

Lovely photos of lovely boys...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely boys; hope Mylo is better soon


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Lovely boys; hope Mylo is better soon


Thank you, Mylo is alot better now and will be joining us tomorrow for a longer walk and hopefully also for a swim.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Your dogs get a pretty full life don't they? 

It's a pity that Mylo is basically on house rest on the week of your week in the life.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

rona said:


> Your dogs get a pretty full life don't they?
> 
> It's a pity that Mylo is basically on house rest on the week of your week in the life.


I hope so  sadly next week is my 6day week at work so it's abit more boring but thankfully I finish at 2pm.

I know it's a shame, Mylo would of loved going to the beach ! But I'd rather him get better than push him. He's 100% better now and hopefully gets the all clear from the vets on Monday 
I will do a week for Mylo from Monday


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:lol: what a crazy dog putting his whole head under! 

Lovely pics.


----------



## baskerville (Mar 2, 2014)

Great pics! Zab is absolutely gorgeous, love seeing white boxers out and about! I have an 11yo red boxer and youve taken me back to the days when he could walk and run around for hours on end, he still has plenty of energy.....and also does the head dunking thing haha

Gorgeous happy dogs!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

baskerville said:


> Great pics! Zab is absolutely gorgeous, love seeing white boxers out and about! I have an 11yo red boxer and youve taken me back to the days when he could walk and run around for hours on end, he still has plenty of energy.....and also does the head dunking thing haha
> 
> Gorgeous happy dogs!


Thank you, he keeps me on my toes and entertains us daily ! He's our first Boxer and he's been amazing. We did want a red at first but when I went to see the litter I fell in love with the whites. 
Aww your boy sounds lovely, you'll have to post a picture. Hope Zab is still full of energy at 11.

He makes me laugh when he dunks his head. 
He's about 7/8 months here but he just loves it ! He never comes home clean!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you should do this every week! I love looking at Zab's photos... I think boxers are my favourites :001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Labrador Laura said:


>


Oh my... I love him...!

My OH has always wanted a boxer... 
Got to be honest I wasn't that keen... But after hearing about my friends lovely girl Keo... And looking at pictures of Zab... :001_wub:

Never say never... But don't tell her I said that...! :hand:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> Oh my... I love him...!
> 
> My OH has always wanted a boxer...
> Got to be honest I wasn't that keen... But after hearing about my friends lovely girl Keo... And looking at pictures of Zab... :001_wub:
> ...


Boxers are great !
Everyone that meets Zab always comment on his temperament and what a good dog he is.
Their very intelligent, easy to train and love to please


----------

